# more



## rrawhide (Feb 3, 2010)

and the barrels are full - - - 








in the wine room - about full - - -






another wall - - -






and another - - -






and another - - -


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 4, 2010)

and on deck to be bottled:

2009 Petite Syrah; Pinot Noir; Old Vine Zin; 3 Red Blends and a Chocolate Raspberry Port. Bulk aged 4.5 months already.






Now what do I do?

rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2010)

You are a madman Rick!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow! Thats alot o wine. Nice.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cool Rawhide, nice picture! Are you having fun yet? I was always afraid of the milk crates since I use a variety of bottles, thinking they might slip out. Dude, your awesome!


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like you're getting ready for a big party!


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 4, 2010)

and an exhaust fan for the cigar smoke? 

looks great!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 4, 2010)

Holy moly it's 48 degrees in the winery! I thought you lived in (sunny and warm) California !


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2010)

"Now what do I do?"


Well Rick, you come over here and decorate my winery to look like that!
Great job!


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Dan

I use foam packing sheets between the layers of bottles. You can get 100 sheets off Ebay for $6.99 plus 4.99 shipping. They are 12x12x 1/32. I tear them into thirds and they work great and if you divide the total by 300 its' only .03 cents apiece. The ebay item is #260547251164. Hope that this helps you.


----------

